# The Most Surprising Movies This Year [2013]



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

The flip side of the "Most Disappointing" movies of this year; what movies did you see this year that were actually better--whether much better or just a little--than you expected before actually seeing them?

For me, "The Great Gatsby", "Warm Bodies", "Monsters University", and "Frozen".


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 28, 2013)

Nothing profound for me. Mainly just comedies being a little funnier than I would have guessed. Identity Thief, Pain & Gain and The Internship would all make that list. The Internship is the only 1 of the 3 I would watch again but still, the others were funnier than I expected.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 28, 2013)

The Wolverine is the first thing to come to mind , they really stepped it up coming from the horrendous first film.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2013)

World War Z

Didnt even watch this in cinemas because i expected it to be terrible. Saw it on demand a few weeks back at a friends and it turns out while the movie isn't exactly good it isn't shit either.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm guessing stunna made this thread because of Frozen


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

Hansel and Gretel Witchhunters, Can A Song Save Your Life, Wolverine, and Fast and the Furious 6.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 28, 2013)

this year it's Mud, didn’t expect to enjoy it as much as I did.

Jeff Nichols is becoming a favorite director of mine.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 28, 2013)

Best movies of the year were Gravity, Gangster squad, the iceman, this is the end, and the worlds end



Wolverine and pain and gain get honorable mentions


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Nov 28, 2013)

Pacific Rim, The Conjuring, and Monster's University.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Gravity, Wolverine and The Conjuring. I didn't have expectation for any of them and was blown away. Oblivion was also surprisingly good.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2013)

Jack the Giant Slayer and Gravity.



Rukia said:


> Hansel and Gretel Witchhunters,



Movie was terrible.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2013)

World War Z, Rush, Oz


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2013)

Damn, I forgot to mention Rush. Second best film this year.


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2013)

Gravity exceeded my wildest expectations. Best film of the year definitely. 

World war Z was also a surprise. Wasn't expecting it to be watchable at all but I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

I was fucking stunned by how good Wolverine was!


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

The Wolverine


----------



## Vault (Nov 28, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I was fucking stunned by how good Wolverine was!



This too, coming off origins.


----------



## Sands (Nov 28, 2013)

Rush for sure
Pacific Rim I didn't expect much from the trailers, but was better than I thought, not as good as some internet hype, but better than I expected it to be

Wolverine was better than expected but still not great imo


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

EVEN STUNNA EXPECTED WOLVERINE TO SUCK!


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Spring Breakers too. I was pretty surprised by how much i enjoyed it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2013)

Spring Breakers was really good.


----------



## TylerDurden (Nov 28, 2013)

Rukia what the fuck is that you gave the movie an F


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2013)

Now there's your flip-flopper.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2013)

Wolverine and Spring Breakers for me

Gravity exceed what I expected but I thought it was gonna be a good movie and I pretty much consider it a border line masterpiece now so I guess that's surprising.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Rukia what the fuck is that you gave the movie an F


And I admitted about a week later when I re-watched it that I was dead wrong.  And I changed my grade.



Stunna said:


> Now there's your flip-flopper.


I admitted as much.  I apologized and said that I had been wrong.  I didn't do what you do Stunna.  I didn't pretend nothing was amiss and try to stealthily go about my business.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

Uh, I admitted I was wrong about my original rating of Battle Royale. What else did you want?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

Only after you were called out for it.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

lol 1) I've no obligation to apologize for changing my mind about a movie upon rewatching, and 2) that's not even true


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

It's okay to do it Stunna.  I've done it 4-5 times since I became a member here.  The problem is you do it 4-5 times a week.  Just scale it back a little dude.


----------



## tari101190 (Nov 29, 2013)

Elysium and The Wolverine were surprisingly very enjoyable.

Other films I liked didn't surprise me. Pacific Rim was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

Most surprising movie next year is going to be the new X-Men.  Lots of people around here are sleeping on it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 29, 2013)

Parallax said:


> *Cabin in the Woods* and Spring Breakers for me


That was 2012 you dumb fuck.


----------



## The World (Nov 29, 2013)

I watched it this year so it's surprising to me too


----------



## Parallax (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't put CitW I haven't even seen it fuck you Rukia


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2013)

**


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Nov 29, 2013)

Captain Philips was amazing. I was expecting Carrie to suck ass and it only managed to suck so I guess that counts. I thought Enders Game would have been a lot worse than it was.


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That was 2012 you dumb fuck.



haha classic.

I'd say Elysium, didn't expect much, but turned out to be something original and entertaining; loved Sharlto Copley's acting and accent. re watched again after couple days, but on a bigger screen obviously.


----------



## Jena (Nov 30, 2013)

Thus far: You're Next

Going in I didn't really know what to expend, but I ended up loving it.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 2, 2013)

Riddick was surprisingly good and the creature design was just delightful.

World War Z was a nice surprise as well considering through how much trouble it went to be done.

Pacific Rim was enjoyable but didn't live up to it's hype (ironically it suffered mainly because of the lack of some good advertising on time).

Wolverine was also very good although the final battle was a bit... well awkward at least to me


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Upstream Color and Spring Breakers are definitely the best films of the 1st half of the year.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 6, 2013)

I have to say I am surprised by the Spring Breakers love lol. So I will throw my vote in for that. Not that I thought it was that good but I am surprised by its reception.


----------



## Psychic (Dec 6, 2013)

I was expecting more from Pacific Rim. It wasn't as great as the hype it was getting imho. Again with the Wolverine, I expected better, but it was still good. The only movie that went above and beyond my expectations was World War Z, truly one of the best zombie movies of the decade.

Oh yeah, and the Hobbit was suprisingly enjoyable as well. And Thor, really was expecting Thor to be shit, but it was better than expected.


----------

